# Taurus PT-99AF Semi auto opinions



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

A friend has this pistol for sale and I am thinking of buying it, but don't know much about Taurus pistols. Have heard most say that Taurus is junk. This gun is 22 years old and hasn't been fired for over 20 years. Looks like new with no wear marks on metal. Grips have 2 small dents in the wood. My very old book has it valued at around $350.00 in very good condition. I think it can be had for $300.00 or less. What do you think about the quality of this model? Is it worth the price? Also this pistol must be tough because it will be my beater and my life will depend on it's reliability. Thanks.


----------



## tinner (Mar 28, 2009)

Taurus has a life time warranty for all who own the gun at the time of service. They are not junk. Go to there web site and call maufacture and ask away.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a 99 years ago and it never gave me a single issue and was one of the most accurate handguns I have ever owned. I bought it back then because I liked the Berretta design but could not afford one back then, in the end I think I was better off because I cant see where the Berretta would have been that much better.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

i wouldn't buy a taurus anything. had one and had issues. yeah, it has a life time warranty....but do you really want to deal with getting a gun fixed? when something happens that requires repair, it isn't going to happen when it is convenient for you...it's going to happen when you're at the range. Then your day is ruined and you're pist.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

i haven't had any problems with my Taurus. For $300 i would get it. Define what you mean by tough? What kind of situations will you be useing it in?


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

My wife has owned one for over 20 years, never a issue with, goes bang every time. It's the only Taurus product I would ever considering buying if one came my way, and at that point it would have to be 20 years old. Used that gun to show my girls how to handle/shoot a handgun when they where young. I wouldn't hesitate to use ours for a HD gun, but I'd hate to set aside my Ultra Carry and S&W 37.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> i haven't had any problems with my Taurus. For $300 i would get it. Define what you mean by tough? What kind of situations will you be useing it in?


4 wheeling, fishing, hiking, french fry grease and bread crumbs and other stuff where it might get wet or dirty. Would it be dependable in a trench war situation? I have never trusted auto pistols, but may buy this one if the reliability is there. I like the thought of having 17 rounds compared to 5 or 6. Hoping you guys can convince me one way or another.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd ask your friend if you could test drive the pistol, pick up a couple hundred rounds and head for the range. By the time you shoot a few hundred rounds thru it you'll know what to do. Enjoy and I hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bwana J said:


> I'd ask your friend if you could test drive the pistol, pick up a couple hundred rounds and head for the range. By the time you shoot a few hundred rounds thru it you'll know what to do. Enjoy and I hope this helps answer your question.


I agree, good call!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bwana J said:


> I'd ask your friend if you could test drive the pistol, pick up a couple hundred rounds and head for the range. By the time you shoot a few hundred rounds thru it you'll know what to do. Enjoy and I hope this helps answer your question.


 Yep, you are right about that. I know it hasn't been fired for over 20 years, but he has 4 destructive kids that trash anything they can get their hands on. He only has one bullet so I'll need to buy some ammo for sure. Read some reviews and lot's of people say it's one of the best auto's ever made. I have a hard time believing that, but that's what I've read.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

i have 2 of them, older versions, love them both, eat just about any type of ammo, never had any issues with them, my brother used 1 and loved it, so he also bought one but he got the 99ss

CHRIS


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

2 quick words for Taurus handguns: Click-bang.

Never a problem with any that I've owned. I carried the Beretta M9, and also owned one, at a later date. My first issue M9 cracked the slide, which I was very fortunate it didn't BREAK all the way off. OUCH! I haven't heard of any of the Taurus having this problem....

I believe that Taurus started out as a "Knock-off" company that actually purchased an old Beretta mfg facility and all the toolings, only they improved on the original Beretta model. They are incredibly reliable, inexpensive, well-finished, and as I said before, when you pull the trigger, they go bang.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

7thcorpsFA said:


> . He only has one bullet so I'll need to buy some ammo for sure..


His name wouldn't be Barney Fife would it?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> His name wouldn't be Barney Fife would it?


OK, now that was funny!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> His name wouldn't be Barney Fife would it?


Ya, that is funny! ashamed I didn't think of it myself. He is more like Homer Simpson. Bald headed fat guy with oddball kids and a wife that talks and acts like Marge. Hope he hasn't sold it yet.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Ya, that is funny! ashamed I didn't think of it myself. He is more like Homer Simpson. Bald headed fat guy with oddball kids and a wife that talks and acts like Marge. Hope he hasn't sold it yet.


lol! Or read this!


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

7thcorpsFA said:


> 4 wheeling, fishing, hiking, french fry grease and bread crumbs and other stuff where it might get wet or dirty. Would it be dependable in a trench war situation? I have never trusted auto pistols, but may buy this one if the reliability is there. I like the thought of having 17 rounds compared to 5 or 6. Hoping you guys can convince me one way or another.


Normally it is a pretty good gun. We don't do trench warfare anymore. I think it would fail pretty dismally when it comes to the french fry grease and bread crumb thing.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reports folks, but I'm sad to report that he sold it on me. Your info has me considering buying a new one though. My new gun book has them at $435.00 for blued and $439.00 for stainless. Compared to most brands this seems to cheap for a quality auto pistol. Hope it's not a typo error. The Old Lady says I can buy one in two weeks! 17 rounds of pure whipass! YEEEE-HAAAAA!


----------

